# My dog has a white waxy residue on her coat



## SomeKindOfMutt (Mar 29, 2008)

...And dandruff and it seems like the residue comes back just days after I was her. Is this some kind of skin condition that I don't know about?
She is a German Shepard cross and I would really appreciate any tips on how to treat this.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

SomeKindOfMutt said:


> ...And dandruff and it seems like the residue comes back just days after I was her. Is this some kind of skin condition that I don't know about?
> She is a German Shepard cross and I would really appreciate any tips on how to treat this.


Are you making sure you're rinsing her thoroughly after bathing? Could it be shampoo that didn't get rinsed out?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

What is she eating for food, and what shampoo are you using?


----------



## SomeKindOfMutt (Mar 29, 2008)

I wash her pretty well. she eats chicken rice and veggi mix that i make for her, some kitty kibble and milkbones. i use human shampoo on her, usually treseme.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

SomeKindOfMutt said:


> I wash her pretty well. she eats chicken rice and veggi mix that i make for her, some kitty kibble and milkbones. i use human shampoo on her, usually treseme.


Stop using the human shampoo on her. It's not formulated for a dog's ph. 
Get a good dog shampoo. 

why do you give her kitty kibble?


----------



## SomeKindOfMutt (Mar 29, 2008)

lol she loves kitty kibble. she wont touch the dog food. she'll go days without eating if thats all there is. could you reccomend a good dog shampoo for a dog with dandruff?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

SomeKindOfMutt said:


> lol she loves kitty kibble. she wont touch the dog food. she'll go days without eating if thats all there is. could you reccomend a good dog shampoo for a dog with dandruff?


My guess is that once you stop using people shampoo on your dog the dandruff will go away.

There are many good dog shampoos out there. Kenic, Tropiclean, Therapet, Bio-Groom, Miraclecoat just to name a few.

I would go with an oatmeal conditioning shampoo.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

SomeKindOfMutt said:


> lol she loves kitty kibble. she wont touch the dog food. she'll go days without eating if thats all there is. could you reccomend a good dog shampoo for a dog with dandruff?


Cat food isn't balanced for a dog. She really needs to be eating a better diet what you're describing sounds to me like it's diet related as well as caused by using people shampoo for her. Get a good conditioning dog shampoo as Renoman suggested and switch her diet now before you have more serious health issues later on.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Dieselsmama said:


> Cat food isn't balanced for a dog. She really needs to be eating a better diet what you're describing sounds to me like it's diet related as well as caused by using people shampoo for her. Get a good conditioning dog shampoo as Renoman suggested and switch her diet now before you have more serious health issues later on.


I forgot to add: you shouldn't be bathing her often either. The more you bathe, the more you're stripping the oil from her skin which makes the oil glands work harder hence a very oily coat. If you're bathing her more than once a month (unless she's rolled in something horrendous) that's far too often. 

Once you start using the proper shampoo you should see a huge difference.

As Dieselsmama pointed out, cat food is not nutritionally balanced for a dog. I would try to find a dog kibble that you can add to the chicken/rice meal you feed her. There are so many flavors out there, you should be able to find one she likes. Go to the petstore and ask for sample bags. Get as many different kinds as you can. If you have to, go to several different stores as well as any feed/grain stores in your area that sell dog food. You should be able to get a large enough selection that she'll like one of them.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

With a proper shampoo, she won't be stripping the natural oils out...there are several shampoos that don't strip them out...Therapet is one of them. I think any of the "natural" shampoos are safe that way. 

I have to bathe my pets weekly because I have allergies, so keeping them clean is essential; and the best I have found so far is the Therapet Shampoos; I am not damaging their skin and coat...EVERYONE and I mean everyone compliments on Sophie's coat the second they meet her!! When it's a fellow groomer their jaw drops because they 'can't believe' I bathe her every week...Lol!!! Shampoos really can make a difference!!! My cats are the same way...sleek, soft, and silky!!! 

Anyway, to the OP...

This sounds like a combination of factors...

Human shampoos, from a groomer's perspective...BAD, BAD, BAD for your dog!!!! These are not at all ph balanced for them...they lead to dry skin, itchiness, and dry brittle coats...even if it takes a while to show up!! 

Cat food...again, not balanced for a dog...can lead to a very fat pooch, among other issues. There are soooooooo many good dog foods out there for your dog; put your cat's food UP HIGH, and put dog food down, and let her starve for a few days...she will eat when she is hungry...again, cat food is not healthy for her...she doesn't need it, what she needs is a good quality dog food; she won't eat the dog food if she knows you will continue giving her cat food. 

If you have too, just go with homemade diet, all the way...Or half homemade, half raw...you don't have to give kibble. Doing this is better than continuing to give her kitty food!


----------



## timdejong011 (7 mo ago)

Hey,

The white residue is called sebum. It's a common thing for dogs and nothing really to worry about, only if it's an excessive amount.

Like other people are saying here, use DOG shampoo and maybe supplement with fish oil.

Here is a great article that tells you more about sebum (the white stuff when you pet your dog).

[link removed by moderator]


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is from 2008, so I'm closing it to further replies since the original poster hasn't been active here in a long time. Please feel free to start a new thread, or join in any of our current discussions!


----------

